
Ask HN: Personal strategy for data leaks? - gtirloni
It seems impossible not to have your personal data leaked these days (by companies getting hacked), especially if you&#x27;ve been online for a long time and used lots of services.<p>So preparing for the inevitable, do you have a strategy? Have ever had to use it after your personal data was compromised? Does it involve relying on your country&#x27;s laws?
======
gaspoweredcat
count fucksGiven if fucksGiven==0 continue

